# Konfigurationsproblem Eclipse/JSF



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 49152 (31. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade verzweifelt eine JSF-Applikation mit Eclipse zu erstellen, woran ich aber bisher scheitere. Das Deployment funktioniert zwar, jedoch wird im Anschluss keine Webseite angezeigt, versucht habe ich es mit Glassfish und Wildfly (Glassfish gibt einen 404, Wildfly einen 403-Fehler zurück). 
Die App beruht auf einem Tutorial welches für JavaEE6 beruht, hier wird mit Dynamic Web Module 3.0 und JSF 2.0 gearbeitet, ich habe mittlerweile aber 

Die entsprechenden JSF-Bilbliotheken sind eingebunden, JSF 2.2 aktiviert. 

Das Problem tritt bereits auf wenn ich das Projekt lediglich erstelle und dann eine JSF-xhtml index-Seite nach Vorlage hinzufüge. Hänge ich die index.xhtml an die Adresse an wird die Seite (ohne JSF-Interpretation) angezeigt.
Normalerweise arbeite ich mit Netbeans, hier lassen sich JSF-Anwendungen problemlos erstellen. Jedoch kann ich in den Configdateien (faces-config.xml, glassfish-web.xml und web.xml) keine wesentlichen Unterschiede feststellen.

Welche zusätzlichen Einstellungen (ausser die Einstellung in den Project-Faces und die notwendigen Bibliotheken) müssen in Eclipse noch vorgenommen werden um ein JSF-Projekt anzeigen zu können ?


----------

